# Crocodile vs. Caesar Clown



## MYJC (Aug 22, 2013)

Couple of caveats:

1. Starting distance is 30m
2. Both are tangible
3. Full knowledge on both sides


Who takes it?


----------



## Orca (Aug 22, 2013)

Crocodile wins Mid-High diff.


----------



## Sanji (Aug 22, 2013)

Luffee said:


> Crocodile wins Mid-High diff.



I am curious. What is your thought process behind this?


----------



## Goomoonryong (Aug 22, 2013)

Caesar wins mid diff despite what some people may think he isn't weak he has one of the most versatile DF hesin the series and hes pretty durable too being able to take a few Powerful hits from TS luffy before going croc on the lther hand got defeated by pregears luffy, and since both are tangible Caesar can just suffocate croc or poison him, or even blow him up with a gastenat, either way Caesar wins.


----------



## Orca (Aug 22, 2013)

CaveLemon said:


> I am curious. What is your thought process behind this?


1. Waniyaro is a fighter whereas CC is scientist. But this isn't reason enough and I know that.

2. CC didn't show any large scale destructive attacks. Waniyaro has plenty.

3. CC seems like a close range fighter and I'll admit waniyaro could get in trouble if he stays in CC's range.

4. As long as he doesn't get suffocated, I think waniyaro will take it without struggling too much.

Edit :- Don't take the first point seriously.


----------



## trance (Aug 22, 2013)

CC takes this...

CC has plenty of ways to take out Croc from a distance while Croc needs to physically touch him to win and while he has decent ranged attacks, CC can counter them...

CC may have been nearly fodder to Luffy but he is still a high tier with his durability and versatile/hax DF...


----------



## Coruscation (Aug 22, 2013)

Caesar wins with complete ease. Does he suffocate him? Incinerate him? Blow him up? Cut him in half with a sword made out of blue flame? Scorch him with a multi-truck sized, steel melting pseudo laser beam? So many ways.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Aug 22, 2013)

^What Corus said.


----------



## Orca (Aug 22, 2013)

Coruscation said:


> Caesar wins with complete ease. Does he suffocate him? Incinerate him? Blow him up? Cut him in half with a sword made out of blue flame? Scorch him with a multi-truck sized, steel melting pseudo laser beam? So many ways.



If you are basing this simply on the number of ways CC can kill croc, then croc can do the same.

Croc can Rid him of his moisture, stab him with his hook, spam him with sables, cut him in half with that attack he used against akainu. So I don't see how CC is more versatile.


----------



## Coruscation (Aug 22, 2013)

Croc can't dehydrate him because he can't get close to Caesar without being suffocated. The hook is useless for the same reason. Sables won't do a damn thing, can be dissipated by giant lasers or explosions and Spada was dodged by Arabasta Luffy. Caesar wins because he is stronger in every single way.


----------



## Orca (Aug 22, 2013)

Coruscation said:


> Croc can't dehydrate him because he can't get close to Caesar without being suffocated. The hook is useless for the same reason. Sables won't do a damn thing, can be dissipated by giant lasers or explosions and Spada was dodged by Arabasta Luffy. Caesar wins because he is stronger in every single way.



Croc can elongate his hand using sand. He has done it before to catch vivi.  

So yes, croc can dehydrate and stab him without worrying about getting suffocated. And sable can do a lot more than "nothing".


----------



## Lolicon Hunter (Aug 22, 2013)

Caesar's abilities are way better and deadlier, CC low diff.


----------



## Coruscation (Aug 22, 2013)

> Croc can elongate his hand using sand. He has done it before to catch vivi.
> 
> So yes, croc can dehydrate and stab him without worrying about getting suffocated. And sable can do a lot more than "nothing".



He has only sent out his hook. Moisture drain is so far a 100% close range move whether with a grab or Barchan. It's on you to prove otherwise when we have many instances and every single one is him using it at close range.

The only thing that will happen if he sends out his hook is that Caesar blows it up. He can't do anything to a guy with far superior firepower and speed. It's that simple.


----------



## Sanji (Aug 22, 2013)

Basically what Corus said.


----------



## Orca (Aug 22, 2013)

Coruscation said:


> He has only sent out his hook. Moisture drain is so far a 100% close range move whether with a grab or Barchan. It's on you to prove otherwise when we have many instances and every single one is him using it at close range.
> 
> The only thing that will happen if he sends out his hook is that Caesar blows it up. He can't do anything to a guy with far superior firepower and speed. It's that simple.



Dude, croc uses his hand or sand(Barchan) to rid people of moisture. He can elongate his hand and we know that. he elongated his hook and so he can also elongate his hand. I don't have to prove anything, it's self evident. 

If you think CC's attacks are deadlier, its your opinion and I can't change that. I respect your opinion and I'll leave it at that.

But you haven't proved to me how CC is more versatile. And I showed you how croc can dehydrate and stab him without suffocating. That's a fact.


----------



## ShadowReaper (Aug 22, 2013)

Caesar chokes him.


----------



## Ryuksgelus (Aug 22, 2013)

Luffee said:


> Dude, croc uses his hand or sand(Barchan) to rid people of moisture. He can elongate his hand and we know that. he elongated his hook and so he can also elongate his hand. I don't have to prove anything, it's self evident.
> 
> If you think CC's attacks are deadlier, its your opinion and I can't change that. I respect your opinion and I'll leave it at that.
> 
> But you haven't proved to me how CC is more versatile. And I showed you how croc can dehydrate and stab him without suffocating. That's a fact.



No it's not a fact. It's not self evident he can absorb moisture long range. 

Even if he can what is Caesar doing while Croc attempts to grab him, hook him, or use Barchan? Standing still :/? Why isn't he blowing him up with Gastanet? Why isn't he shooting a poison ball? Why isn't he shooting the laser? 

He can narrowly avoid a Jet pistol to the face but he can't avoid Croc's hand? Of course he can all while closing the distance with his Blue Sword out ready to use Airless world.


----------



## Slenderman (Aug 22, 2013)

Luffee said:


> Dude, croc uses his hand or sand(Barchan) to rid people of moisture. He can elongate his hand and we know that. he elongated his hook and so he can also elongate his hand. I don't have to prove anything, it's self evident.
> 
> If you think CC's attacks are deadlier, its your opinion and I can't change that. I respect your opinion and I'll leave it at that.
> 
> But you haven't proved to me how CC is more versatile. And I showed you how croc can dehydrate and stab him without suffocating. That's a fact.



So CC will just stand there and let Croc hit him? There are so many ways that CC can win this match. If Croc doesn't come in close range CC can use Gastanet, or poisonous gas. Either way CC wins easily. CC was at least able to take hits from post ts Luffy and not go down but Croc went down from non gear second, Alabasta Luffy attacks.


----------



## Impact (Aug 22, 2013)

Ceasar loses not even gonna explain why.


----------



## trance (Aug 22, 2013)

Luffee said:


> Dude, croc uses his hand or sand(Barchan) to rid people of moisture. He can elongate his hand and we know that. he elongated his hook and so he can also elongate his hand. I don't have to prove anything, it's self evident.
> 
> If you think CC's attacks are deadlier, its your opinion and I can't change that. I respect your opinion and I'll leave it at that.
> 
> But you haven't proved to me how CC is more versatile. And I showed you how croc can dehydrate and stab him without suffocating. That's a fact.



CC is faster than Croc, so he can avoid his hook, hand, foot, head, whatever. If Alabasta Luffy could, CC can.

Also, what is Croc to do about Gastille that can melt him or Gas Robe that can poison him or spamming Gastanet?

Your CC underestimation is massive.


----------



## GKY (Aug 23, 2013)

.....Cesar beat post TS Luffy in a fair fight and then went on to rape Tashigi, Smoker, Franky etc. Honestly, I think Oda regrets making Croc lose to Luffy so early in the story because he didn't realize how strong people would get, but for now going off feats Ceasar ROFL Stomps Croco-boy.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 23, 2013)

Cesar has hacks, yet Croc is fairly slow. Cesar wins mid dif.


----------



## The man with a pigeon (Aug 23, 2013)

B...b...but guys, he's a scientist, he can't be that strong!


----------



## Orca (Aug 23, 2013)

Ryuksgelus said:
			
		

> Even if he can what is Caesar doing while Croc attempts to grab him, hook him, or use Barchan? Standing still :/? Why isn't he blowing him up with Gastanet?





			
				Slenderman said:
			
		

> So CC will just stand there and let Croc hit him



These arguments aren't going to get you anywhere because I can say the same for croc. Is croc gonna stand still and wait for CC's sword to hit him?



			
				Trance said:
			
		

> CC is faster than Croc, so he can avoid his hook, hand, foot, head, whatever. If Alabasta Luffy could, CC can.
> 
> Also, what is Croc to do about Gastille that can melt him or Gas Robe that can poison him or spamming Gastanet?



This is a better argument. CC might be faster. But I guess we can agree to disagree here.

Secondly CC is a chunk of gas. Croc can blow both CC and his gas robe away by simply spamming sables.


----------



## Shinthia (Aug 23, 2013)

PerTS vs PostTS . u do the math


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Aug 23, 2013)

Crocodile took a hit from the 3rd strongest of a yonkou crew, survived the strongest swordsman and the top ranked marine of the manga.
Sandstorm destroys sleeping gas, and Croc needs just one hit to take him down....and the same goes for Vergo.

Crocodile is still the strongest opponent Luffy has beaten, even 500 chapters later....


----------



## Imagine (Aug 23, 2013)

CC suffocates him.


----------



## Dexx (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm not buying the whole Crocodile being far more powerful than originally introduced thing. Doflamingo was toying with him and blocked his hook with his leg, Mihawk blocked one attack from him, and not vice versa, and he caught Akainu off-guard slicing him, and had the Whitebeard pirates not arrived instantly later, he would've gotten destroyed. 

Nothing of the above indicates that Crocodile got stronger. _Nothing._ If Oda showed just one panel of Crocodile actively fighting a top tier, I would buy it, but there's a reason why Oda carefully avoided doing so.

He was weaker than Luffy at Marineford. When Crocodile was about to strike, Luffy easily outsped him and repelled his hook. And there he was, standing in front of Whitebeard, the main reason he came to the war, and the only thing blocking his path is Luffy. Now, the Crocodile that Gaara described would of killed Luffy in a heart beat, but instead, he chose to back out. By far the most accurate representation of his strength at Marineford, which appears to be discarded whenever someone talks about the character because they simply can't accept that he's weaker than what they want him to be like.

That being said, Caesar wins comfortably.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Aug 23, 2013)

If Oda wanted to show that Croc is weak he woulnt even have him clashing with any top tietr in the 1st place.


----------



## punisher223 (Aug 23, 2013)

Hard to say they're both logias though Croc is the more experienced fighter and outclasses Caesar with destructive ability, not being able to breathe is going to be a problem. If Croc can somehow bypass CC's poisonous gas and ability to remove oxygen then Croc wins..........If not CC takes it


----------



## Dexx (Aug 23, 2013)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> If Oda wanted to show that Croc is weak he woulnt even have him clashing with any top tietr in the 1st place.



He isn't weak, but he can't hold a candle to top tiers. He was weaker than Marineford Luffy for the reasons I stated above, and Luffy at the time couldn't even hope to run away from top tiers, let alone fight them.


----------



## Slenderman (Aug 23, 2013)

Luffee said:


> These arguments aren't going to get you anywhere because I can say the same for croc. Is croc gonna stand still and wait for CC's sword to hit him?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is Cc going to wait for Croc to hook him. If CC uses Gastanet And Croc Dodges that will give CC enough time to move in and use absorb the air or enough time for CC to use his poisonous gas but this can go on forever so I guess we have to agree to disagree.


----------



## Orca (Aug 23, 2013)

Slenderman said:
			
		

> Did I say Ceaser was just going to use blue sword. In his fights he never just brings it out randomly it's like Luffy going g2 it's like his one up. Also did you read the part where I talked about more moves in CC's arsenal he's not a one trick pony he doesn't only have blue sword.



You didn't get the point. It doesn't matter if you said CC will use sword or not because that's not the point I was making. I was simply saying that you can't make arguments like "is CC gonna stand there and wait for his attack?" Because same argument is also true for Crocodile.



			
				Slenderman said:
			
		

> If CC uses Gastanet And Croc Dodges that will give CC enough time to move in and use absorb the air or enough time for CC to use his poisonous gas



1. I could also say that if croc uses his hook and CC dodges, this could give croc enough room for Using spada or sable. But I don't use this argument because it holds true for both of them..
2. Gastanet doesn't seem that powerful. An injured brown beard took it to the face and survived without any noticeable scars or injuries.

Lastly, I still believe crocodile has more destructive abilities. He has moves that can wreck towns. Plus croc can attack from long range.



			
				Slenderman said:
			
		

> I guess we have to agree to disagree



I guess this settles it.


----------



## Ryuksgelus (Aug 23, 2013)

Luffee said:


> These arguments aren't going to get you anywhere because I can say the same for croc. Is croc gonna stand still and wait for CC's sword to hit him?
> 
> This is a better argument. CC might be faster. But I guess we can agree to disagree here.
> 
> Secondly CC is a chunk of gas. Croc can blow both CC and his gas robe away by simply spamming sables.



CC is faster. CC dodged a post skip Jet Pistol that grazed his face. He was blindsided by an EG and narrowly dodged that too. It's far easier for Caesar to tag or evade Croc than vice versa. Or do you want to bring up Hyozou and Hody into this to downplay Post-skip Luffy's attacks speed?

Except both are tangible in this thread so how is he blowing Caesar away with Sables? Gastanet is a simple arm motion same as Sables. Difference is Caesar's attack speed if far higher than Crocodile's. If you don't understand that then you simply don't understand how much faster Post-skip Luffy is compared to pre-skip Luffy.  What world are you living in where Croc is zipping around against caesar like Smoker did against Law?

If Caesar only had MF Luffy level attack and movement speed he would move in slow motion to TS-Luffy and  would be Bellamy'd instead of the Blueno difficulty fight he did give Luffy. MF Luffy can tag and react to Croc no problem. Crocodile cannot dodge Gastanet which Caesar can spam back to back. The only ability he can really defend against is Gas Robe. 

You have got to be kidding about Brownbeard. BB has toonforce level endurance like Ussop and Buggy have sometimes. If you really want to argue Gastanet isn't powerful because it didn't kill Brownbeard you may as well scale Brownbeard to near WB level durability&endurance. He did take multiple mountain top busting shots to the face from the YCB on top of getting blown up and shot repeatedly. Clearly he has at least Monster Hody level endurance :/. Let's forget how badly charred Luffy was from a single Gastanet.

And what do you mean he has long range attacks? So does Caesar :/.


----------



## tupadre97 (Aug 24, 2013)

Wtf is this? Caesar clown rapes.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Aug 24, 2013)

Caesar rapes shit...
Caesar watches high tiers and top tiers fighting and runs away like a bitch..
Crocodile survives through Akainu, Mihawk and Donflamingo and tells them to go fuck themselves.
Crocodile would have his own foothold in Dressrosa and would cut down a meteor piece because he has integrity and a real warrior's power.


----------



## Imagine (Aug 24, 2013)

But in the actual manga and not in your dreams he gets suffocated.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Aug 24, 2013)

In the actual fucking manga Crocodile survived the strongest swordsman and the Fleet Admiral while Caesar was running...from weaker people than them.

Now can go back to the millenium forums where you can share your gay dreams with your mates...


----------



## Imagine (Aug 24, 2013)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> In the actual fucking manga Crocodile survived the strongest swordsman and the Fleet Admiral while Caesar was running...from weaker people than them.
> 
> Now can go back to the millenium forums where you can share your gay dreams with your mates...


He deflected a slash from Mihawk, cool. The slash wasn't his strongest.

He attacked Akainu while he wasn't looking. Croc didn't ''survive'' anything because he wasn't attacked. Akainu still kept going after Luffy and Jinbei while still ignoring Croc. 

Not to mention CC doesn't need to have high firepower to kill him. He suffocated post Luffy who is leaps and bounds over Croc.

Get. The. Fuck. Out.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Aug 24, 2013)

Suffocating cant fucking happen when there is a fucking sandstorm...get it kiddo....

Its not rocket science but maybe you are still in 3rd grade...or maybe your IQ is below 100 because your mommy fed me with all her breast milk back then


----------



## Imagine (Aug 24, 2013)

Implying Croc is faster than CC. He isn't. And Sables is not enough to kill CC. Croc's only option is a dehydration. Try again.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Aug 24, 2013)

Croc can use sandstorm in seconds..
There is nothing here to imply.
Its common sense.


----------



## Imagine (Aug 24, 2013)

Imagine said:


> Implying Croc is faster than CC. He isn't. And Sables is not enough to kill CC. Croc's only option is a dehydration. Try again.


Reading comprehension is bad in this one.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Aug 24, 2013)

Your mom was a bad one when she gave birth to you.
Are you so fucking retarded...
Do you think Croc has like one attack...
He can use Deserto Pesado which brought down the whole tomb. His arsenal is full.


----------



## Imagine (Aug 24, 2013)

Pre school tier insults. 

Using Alabasta feats. 

CC suffocates.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Aug 24, 2013)

Your mom suffocates from my sperm....
You pulled a bullshit argument with no evidence to back anything...


----------



## tminty1 (Aug 24, 2013)

Both tangible?

Croc mid diff.

Sables to prevent any gas attacks and gas based explosions. Barchan to one-shot.


----------



## Imagine (Aug 24, 2013)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Your mom suffocates from my sperm....
> You pulled a bullshit argument with no evidence to back anything...


C- at least you tried.

The burden of proof is on you. CC suffocated someone stronger than Croc. You need proof that he can withstand it.

Guess what? He can't.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Aug 24, 2013)

Croc is not beating CC.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Aug 24, 2013)

Imagine said:


> C- at least you tried.
> 
> The burden of proof is on you. CC suffocated someone stronger than Croc. You need proof that he can withstand it.
> 
> Guess what? He can't.



He suffocated someone who had no knowledge, and not good starting distance... did your read the fucking rules oh no you didnt !!!!
Maybe your 1st grade teacher didnt teach your to read the rules before making bullshit assumptions.
Try it next time before failing in the baattledome and in life.


----------



## Imagine (Aug 24, 2013)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> He suffocated someone who had no knowledge, and not good starting distance... did your read the fucking rules oh no you didnt !!!!
> Maybe your 1st grade teacher didnt teach your to read the rules before making bullshit assumptions.
> Try it next time before failing in the baattledome and in life.


It's like being on Myspace or something. 

>30m distance
>CC can tank all of Croc's attacks
>CC is faster
>CC suffocates


----------



## tminty1 (Aug 24, 2013)

Imagine said:


> C- at least you tried.
> 
> The burden of proof is on you. CC suffocated someone stronger than Croc. You need proof that he can withstand it.
> 
> Guess what? He can't.



Luffy was careless because of his poison immunity. 

Croc won't be able to withstand suffocation, but he can still use his attacks unless you can explain how CC didn't own Luffy a second time.



Imagine said:


> It's like being on Myspace or something.
> 
> >30m distance
> >CC can tank all of Croc's attacks
> ...



CC or anyone else in OP can tank a barchan 

We don't know if CC is faster. Croc has shown speeds fast enough to get behind WB without Luffy or Ivankov or any WB pirate noticing. CC couldn't keep up with Luffy, so we don't know his exact speed.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Aug 24, 2013)

Do you understand that with knowledge Croc can just create a tornado around himself which will just throw the sleeping gas away ?
It doesnt take extrordinary speed to do it.
But no you are so cockriding the rubberman in your horrendous avatar where you cant just accept that Crocodile is the strongest opponent he has ever beaten so far.


----------



## Imagine (Aug 24, 2013)

tminty1 said:


> Luffy was careless because of his poison immunity.
> 
> Croc won't be able to withstand suffocation, but he can still use his attacks unless you can explain how CC didn't own Luffy a second time.


He needs to touch CC. Ain't happening. CC clenches his fists. 




> CC or anyone else in OP can tank a barchan
> 
> We don't know if CC is faster. Croc has shown speeds fast enough to get behind WB without Luffy or Ivankov or any WB pirate noticing. CC couldn't keep up with Luffy, so we don't know his exact speed.


Yet preskip Luffy near blitzed him.


----------



## Imagine (Aug 24, 2013)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Do you understand that with knowledge Croc can just create a tornado around himself which will just throw the sleeping gas away ?
> It doesnt take extrordinary speed to do it.
> But no you are so cockriding the rubberman in your horrendous avatar where you cant just accept that Crocodile is the strongest opponent he has ever beaten so far.


>Using gas on a man made of gas
>Alabasta level attacks

I'm going to let you rethink what you posted just now.


----------



## tminty1 (Aug 24, 2013)

Imagine said:


> He needs to touch CC. Ain't happening. CC clenches his fists.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet preskip Luffy near blitzed him.



He can use sand to stretch his hand out or he can use desert sparda. 


When? 



Imagine said:


> >Using gas on a man made of gas
> >Alabasta level attacks
> 
> I'm going to let you rethink what you posted just now.



Using sables would prevent Croc from getting affecting by any gas based attacks.


----------



## Zorofangirl24 (Aug 24, 2013)

Joke character suffocates and dies.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Aug 24, 2013)

Sand infused wind isnt gas. It doesnt take physics knowledge do understand basic fucking concepts of the manga..LOL.
Croc needs one hit, and he can do it without touching him... like he did right here...


----------



## Imagine (Aug 24, 2013)

tminty1 said:


> He can use sand to stretch his hand out or he can use desert sparda.
> 
> 
> When?


DS is weak shit. CC tanked hits from Luffy. One punch from post Luffy is >>>>>> anything Croc has to offer.


Back when Croc tried to attack WB.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Aug 24, 2013)

Zorofangirl24 said:


> Joke character suffocates and dies.


----------



## tminty1 (Aug 24, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Zorofangirl24 said:


>






Read that chapter again in the manga.


----------



## Sanji (Aug 24, 2013)

Gaara up to his old tricks?


----------



## Imagine (Aug 24, 2013)

Minty, are you here to stay?


----------



## tminty1 (Aug 24, 2013)

Imagine said:


> DS is weak shit. CC tanked hits from Luffy. One punch from post Luffy is >>>>>> anything Croc has to offer.
> 
> 
> Back when Croc tried to attack WB.



Barchan is a one shot move 

No one in OP is surviving that if Croc is serious. Luffy barely survived when Croc was playing.

In that case, Croc blitzed Mihawk 



Imagine said:


> Minty, are you here to stay?



Click my sig to find out.


----------



## Imagine (Aug 24, 2013)

CaveLemon said:


> Gaara up to his old tricks?


Nah, old Gaara actually had some decent arguments. This? This is just...sad.


----------



## Imagine (Aug 24, 2013)

tminty1 said:


> Barchan is a one shot move
> 
> No one in OP is surviving that if Croc is serious. Luffy barely survived when Croc was playing.
> 
> In that case, Croc blitzed Mihawk


You said Desert Spada. Croc needs to lay a hand on CC for Barchan. Not happening.


Nope, Mihawk was aiming for Luffy and Croc got in the way.


----------



## tminty1 (Aug 24, 2013)

Imagine said:


> You said Desert Spada. Croc needs to lay a hand on CC for Barchan. Not happening.
> 
> 
> Nope, Mihawk was aiming for Luffy and Croc got in the way.



Use sand to stretch his hand out 

Croc was aiming for WB and Luffy got in the way.


----------



## Imagine (Aug 24, 2013)

tminty1 said:


> Use sand to stretch his hand out
> 
> Croc was aiming for WB and Luffy got in the way.


CC disperses. Or gastents him.

But Croc could even sense Luffy in the slightest.


----------



## tminty1 (Aug 24, 2013)

Imagine said:


> CC disperses. Or gastents him.
> 
> But Croc could even sense Luffy in the slightest.



Sables prevents gas based explosions by not letting gas particles collide. 

But Mihawk could even sense Croc in the slightest


----------



## Imagine (Aug 24, 2013)

tminty1 said:


> Sables prevents gas based explosions by not letting gas particles collide.
> 
> But Mihawk could even sense Croc in the slightest


>Disperse 
>Suffocate

Choose one.


He didn't have to because Croc was right in sight.


----------



## tminty1 (Aug 24, 2013)

Imagine said:


> >Disperse
> >Suffocate
> 
> Choose one.
> ...



Neither.

Mihawk looked directly at him and couldn't do anything but parry the hook.


----------



## Imagine (Aug 24, 2013)

tminty1 said:


> Neither.
> 
> Mihawk looked directly at him and couldn't do anything but parry the hook.


Blue sword it is.

That's all he needed to do. What's the point of this? Mihawk didn't need to put all of strength into it.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Aug 24, 2013)

CaveLemon said:


> Gaara up to his old tricks?



I am back to my old "tricks" because I had a bad day and some posters here are driving me batshit crazy with their bullshit.

There were shitloads of morons in this section during the old days who were insisting that Vista can beat Gura BB with mid difficulty and other bullshit I cant currently recall....
Anyway after Oda cancelled their bullshit with the actual manga those people went and formed a forum of their own because they couldnt really deal with their stupidity.
Now when Croc goes around fighting Green Bull or Kaido within the next 200-300 chapters... the Caesar suffocating Croc thing will sound dumb as fuck.
And Oda will prove my points once again.
Like he always did.


----------



## tminty1 (Aug 24, 2013)

Implying blue sword is hotter than Akainu's magma.

Daz blitzed Mihawk too. What speed feats are there for Caesar?


----------



## Imagine (Aug 24, 2013)

tminty1 said:


> Implying blue sword is hotter than Akainu's magma.
> 
> Daz blitzed Mihawk too. What speed feats are there for Caesar?


Generic punch to the face.

Nope, he jumped in the way. 

Reacting to Luffy.


----------



## tminty1 (Aug 24, 2013)

Imagine said:


> Generic punch to the face.
> 
> Nope, he jumped in the way.
> 
> Reacting to Luffy.



Striking feats from Caesar?

Same with the Luffy/Croc/WB situation. 

Hyouzou reacted to Luffy too.


----------



## Imagine (Aug 24, 2013)

tminty1 said:


> But, he landed on pillows and was OK.
> 
> Teach was looking right at Luffy while he was provoking him to fight. Sables isn't what's going to kill him. It'll prevent him from using gas attacks while Croc taps him on the shoulder and proceed to plan Caesar's funeral.


But he still had enough power to send him flying.  

Except all CC has to do is clench his fists.


----------



## tminty1 (Aug 24, 2013)

Imagine said:


> But he still had enough power to send him flying.
> 
> Except all CC has to do is clench his fists.





Except all Croc has to do is wave his hand.


----------



## Imagine (Aug 24, 2013)

CC can wave faster.


----------



## tminty1 (Aug 24, 2013)

All you have to do is click my sig to find out why that's wrong.


----------



## Imagine (Aug 24, 2013)

Fuck Luffy Forums.


----------



## tminty1 (Aug 24, 2013)

Concession accepted.


----------



## Bansai (Aug 24, 2013)

There's no way Crocodile could possibly win this. Featwise he doesn't even have anything that could possibly help him against CC's gas.


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Aug 24, 2013)

Caesar should take this comfortably.


----------



## Orca (Aug 24, 2013)

Croc should take this comfortably.


----------



## Impact (Aug 25, 2013)

Croc still wins


----------



## Taijukage (Aug 26, 2013)

caear has poison right? croc get's KO'd.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Aug 26, 2013)

Croc has poison as well


----------



## Mangeykou Byakugan (Aug 26, 2013)

Emporio Ivankov said:


> There's no way Crocodile could possibly win this. Featwise he doesn't even have anything that could possibly help him against CC's gas.



Sables and being a logia?? How about levitation?


----------



## jNdee~ (Aug 26, 2013)

Funny cos' CC also has those. Oxygen sucked, Croc is busted


----------



## Firo (Aug 26, 2013)

CC's gas would be lethal to to Croc especially without any intel. There's also the fact that Croc would have trouble with Gastanet.


----------

